# acceptance



## Guest (Oct 8, 2001)

I've had D w/G for over three months now. . . in the past I've had bouts of IBS but not anything this long-lasting. I'm starting to wonder if this is going to be a permanent part of my landscape. I think I would be OK with that if it were the case. . . I am at a point right now where I am awakened with gas at about 4:30 am, have D about 3 or 4 times between 6 and 8, then the rest of the day I am OK. I don't have a lot of pain and only occasional discomfort/nausea. This is WAY better than where I was a month ago, so perhaps I am wrong to think that this will never improve (and I am aware of how lucky I am that things aren't worse!). I am starting to worry less about it, since I am functional, and just think "OK, so if this lasted for the rest of my life, until the day I died, would that be OK?" --and the answer is starting to be "yeah, I can live with this." I'm eating carefully but I'm not struggling mentally all day wrestling with options, trying to figure out what will work, yadda yadda yadda. I think of the woman with the flow of blood in the bible who had been sick for 12 years and had spent all she had on doctors and was not better (till she touched Jesus garment and was healed). I mean, TWELVE YEARS this woman suffered. Could I do that?? And I think, yeah, I could. Who am I to be the exception to the sufferings of the world?I guess I'm just not going to let IBS win. I'm not going to let it make me miserable. I can live with this, and I will live with this. I'm not going to obsess any more, I'm just going to take the best care of myself that I can and keep the Imodium nearby for when I need it and get on with life. Worrying about it is such a vicious cycle. The IBS makes me worry, and the worry makes the IBS worse, worry-IBS-worry-IBS-worry-IBS. At least JUST IBS is less miserable than worry-IBS-worry!I know its easy for me to decide that I don't have to let my intestines rule my life, since my IBS is not as vicious as many of you experience. But this is where I am right now and I'm wondering if anyone else has reached a point of giving up the battle and just accepting their lot.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Skooz,Yes, I can really relate to what you have written here. Many of us have had IBS for years (over 15 for myself, Eric has had it since he was a child, around 30 years). Many of us have completed the IBS Audio Program and have had wonderful improvement in the very sympotoms you describe. the Program was developed for people who had been given up by their doctors as hopeless. Many have done them as a "last resort" but now realize it should have been the first thing we tired.Go check out the website for the audioprogram I have listed below my name. It addresses any questions you may have. Hope this helps you....and yes, there is hope for many of us. Just read the recent thread posted by BR, and others on here about how they were helped by this program.Take care and be well.







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Hi Skooz,Ditto what Marilyn said. Also I think there is a lot to be said for acceptance. I think the less you try to fight it, acknowledge it's part of your life but you won't give in to it, the better you do. Good for you in not letting it get you down. Just like the lady you spoke of in the Bible who never gave up. Best wishes.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I concur, once you understand it and accept it, it can be easier to treat and since you don't have it to severely it sounds, you maybe able to manage it pretty well and fell better.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2001)

Hi All,Skooz,Accept the IBS, once you stop fighting you take away its importance and its authority over you, then you can start to manage it. Ultimately your the boss of mind and body







Hang in there, were all here to help each other







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Skooz,Acceptance can be a big part of learning to cope with your IBS.Like many others I tried everything and got completely hopeless when nothing worked and then I tried hypnotherapy and it really has helped me get control of my life back.Clair


----------

